# ANNIVERSARY RC WHEELS



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Has any one managed to clame any thing from VW for the early corrosion of these wheels cheers Andy


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yes - quite a few have as VW have started to realise its down to poor finishing of the wheels.

Click on the BBS link here

http://www.gti-anniversary.com


----------



## Hopsta (Jan 6, 2003)

Is the replacement for the life of the wheels or just until the warranty runs out ?

You'd of thought that VAG wouldn;t bodge up on wheels again 

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hopsta said:


> Is the replacement for the life of the wheels or just until the warranty runs out ?
> 
> You'd of thought that VAG wouldn;t bodge up on wheels again
> 
> Graham


if they would last more than a year then i would be happy :evil:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

got all four bbs replaced on our lasses polo gti last year, and then got all four replaced on my mates anniversary last week including center caps they even had bbs alloy dust caps on


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

yep just had mine replaced last week lets see how long these last :?:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Some dealers are now offering R32 alloys as an option as it works out cheaper in the long run than having to replace the BBS RC's. They'll corrode again soon so if you are keeping the car then i'd look at some other replacements.

James.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Some dealers are now offering R32 alloys as an option as it works out cheaper in the long run than having to replace the BBS RC's. They'll corrode again soon so if you are keeping the car then i'd look at some other replacements.
> 
> James.


might ask for some bbs rx  and see what they say would like some lms to match the tt but dont think there is much chance of that


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Give it a go - less hassle for the dealer in the long run.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

my mates new bbs only lasted 9 months. they started going again. so hes booked in for another set replacing this thursday, how bad is that....?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bmx said:


> my mates new bbs only lasted 9 months. they started going again. so hes booked in for another set replacing this thursday, how bad is that....?


mine have lasted about a year so will be back soon for another set :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The wheels on my MR2 are doing the same - seems its a common problem according to the MR2 forums.

Bugger :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> The wheels on my MR2 are doing the same - seems its a common problem according to the MR2 forums.
> 
> Bugger :x


a friend has a celica and is having all 4 wheels replaced be cause of this 
my anni warranty is up in sept and i have slight marks on all 4 wheels so will be going back for 4 new wheels soon


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Had all 4 wheels on Polo GTI replaced under warranty on the second year, they did quibble a bit over the 4th one but gave in when they realised I would be back in a few months anyway.

Dealer said it was a known defect in the production / lacquer of these wheels (Whites of Camberley).

GC


----------

